# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Free-Link.Ru - Витрина ссылок и баннеров

## freelink

*Free-Link.Ru - Витрина ссылок и баннеров для вашего сайта.*

*» Витрины ссылок*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Регулировка количества ссылок
+ Контроль над длиной текста ссылки
+ Возможность модерировать
+ Удобный и простой мониторинг

*» Витрины баннеров*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Срок размещения от 1 до 4 недель
+ По истечению времени, баннер сам удаляется
+ Вы сами задаете размер баннера
+ Статистика купленных баннеров
+ Собственная заглушка, когда витрина свободна

*» Почему Free-Link.Ru?*
+ Минимальная выплата 10 рублей
+ Онлайн покупка и установка рекламы
+ До 5% заработка от рефералов
+ Ежедневные выплаты
+ Комиссия системы всего 5% от продаж
+ Удобный и приятный интерфейс



Основатель |frenziz.ru

----------

